# Mobile AZ!



## Greg (Apr 13, 2009)

Take a look at the forums from your mobile phone, iPhone, Crackberry, PDA, etc., and you should see a stripped down text-based version of the boards. Load super quick too. Feel free to try replying to this thread from your mobile. Enjoy!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Take a look at the forums from your mobile phone, iPhone, Crackberry, PDA, etc., and you should see a stripped down text-based version of the boards. Load super quick too. Feel free to try replying to this thread from your mobile. Enjoy!


Looks the same using Blackberry Browser or Opera


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Looks the same using Blackberry Browser or Opera



Do you happen to know the user-agent strings for both?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Do you happen to know the user-agent strings for both?


I'm sure I could find out if I knew what a user-agent string was (or is used for).

Could you just do something like http://m.forums.alpinezone.com?


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2009)

Try it now Root.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice! :beer:

 I like how clicking on a link to a thread, automatically brings me to the first new post!


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2009)

Another cool thing I'm just starting to play with is uploading video to Vimeo via Email. If you look at your Vimeo page here:

http://vimeo.com/upload/video

At the bottom there is a special Email address you can use to upload vid to your account via your mobile device. Rad.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Now there's no excuse not to post up some http://forums.alpinezone.com/45852-real-time-reports.html

Thanks Greg


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh yeah this is step in the right direction!!  Only took Greg joining us in smart phone land to make it happen!!!

Sent from my iPhone!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

About time, thanks for setting this up!


----------



## dmc (Apr 14, 2009)

well done


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> About time



Come on now. It took me at least ten minutes to install the new style and auto-detect plug-in.. :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice. Thanks, man.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2009)

Just checked via my BB. Nice work Greg!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

It actually wasn't to bad before with my BB. The Palm Centro I had was terrible for viewing AZ.


----------



## tommy5402 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks good....nice update


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg- this is working out really well. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg, can you add a filter on the mobile view, so when you click on _new posts_ we don't have to see all of the gear of the hour site postings?


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Greg, can you add a filter on the mobile view, so when you click on _new posts_ we don't have to see all of the gear of the hour site postings?



Will do. Later. Remind me when I forget.

I was loving the Mobile AZ today.


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

Loving mobile AZ! I check the boards all the time from the phone. Posting from it now...


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 21, 2009)

very cool


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks, good!


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 27, 2009)

Not posting from at this moment, but the mobile AZ is a BIG improvement on my LG Shine.  This will come in quite handy next season...


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 27, 2009)

nice work!  I subscribe to RSS feed of trip reports, and now I can click 'more' on my phone and read more than the first few lines of the report --


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe it is just me and my b berry, but I really don't like the mobile version, liked website better prior.  Having trouble posting and there is an issue with seeing messages, it will show older ones as newest when I know it is incorrect.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not having any issues with Mobile AZ on my Curve.

It would be great if we could attach photo's however {{{hint, hint}}}


----------



## ccskier (Aug 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm not having any issues with Mobile AZ on my Curve.
> 
> It would be great if we could attach photo's however {{{hint, hint}}}




I have the same phone, liked the full website view better.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> I have the same phone, liked the full website view better.


I should qualify, I'm using Opera Mini for my browser on my Bb


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2009)

ccskier said:


> I have the same phone, liked the full website view better.



There's no way to view the full version from your phone now?


----------



## ccskier (Aug 4, 2009)

Not that I can figure out.  Just mobile version.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2009)

congrats


----------



## tcharron (Aug 9, 2009)

ccskier said:


> Not that I can figure out.  Just mobile version.



There's an option in Opera that allows you to 'pretend' not to be opera, but a desktop browser.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2009)

tcharron said:


> There's an option in Opera that allows you to 'pretend' not to be opera, but a desktop browser.



whoop whoop


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 9, 2009)

How about the ability to attach photo's?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> How about the ability to attach photo's?



that would be sweet


----------



## Harvey (Aug 28, 2009)

Does skiadk have the same functionality? It doesn't seem to but it could just be me....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2009)

harvey44 said:


> Does skiadk have the same functionality? It doesn't seem to but it could just be me....



I don't know for sure,I'm guessing probably not.  SkiADK uses a different forum software, so it may not be as easy for Greg to implement there.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 5, 2009)

Works fine from a Crackberry Tour.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 5, 2009)

Mobile AZ needs mobile attaching of pics.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey my iPhone says it's IP is blocked by the admin! Whats up with that?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey my iPhone says it's IP is blocked by the admin! Whats up with that?



I am glad it's not just me. I have been getting that off and on for over a week now on my iPhone


----------



## Paul (Sep 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am glad it's not just me. I have been getting that off and on for over a week now on my iPhone



You didn't say it was from your iPhone, I thought you were having trouble from your landline ISP. Okay, I may have an idea...


----------



## marcski (Sep 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am glad it's not just me. I have been getting that off and on for over a week now on my iPhone



Maybe AZ is blocking all users of  noshitchat.com


----------



## tcharron (Sep 20, 2009)

marcski said:


> Maybe AZ is blocking all users of  noshitchat.com



Not all users, just the shitheads(tm)


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2009)

Paul said:


> You didn't say it was from your iPhone, I thought you were having trouble from your landline ISP. Okay, I may have an idea...



It's actually been both my iPhone and my laptop. But even at home I have been posting from my phone about 80% of the time. When at home my phone and laptop also both connect using our wireless router.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> It's actually been both my iPhone and my laptop. But even at home I have been posting from my phone about 80% of the time. When at home my phone and laptop also both connect using our wireless router.



This was just my iPhone on 3G. Haven't had any trouble online. iPhone works fine when going over my home wireless. Must be something with ATT.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2010)

no difference on webOS (Palm Pre Plus). Would that be able to be added to the mobile version or should I just suck it up and stick with full version?


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> It would be great if we could attach photo's however {{{hint, hint}}}





RootDKJ said:


> How about the ability to attach photo's?





RootDKJ said:


> Mobile AZ needs mobile attaching of pics.


Hey! How come Root never got a reply on this! ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

severine said:


> no difference on webOS (Palm Pre Plus). Would that be able to be added to the mobile version or should I just suck it up and stick with full version?



No problems with the Andriod!:wink:


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No problems with the Andriod!:wink:



Doesn't really matter to me. It's a little difficult clicking (touching) the page #s and all even zoomed in, but it's not a huge deal. Just thought I'd mention it since it seems WebOS was overlooked.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 11, 2010)

severine said:


> no difference on webOS (Palm Pre Plus). Would that be able to be added to the mobile version or should I just suck it up and stick with full version?



I don't know much about the Palm OS.... With BlackBerry, you can "set" how sites see your browser. I leave mine set to BlackBerry...so websites know I'm on a mobile and it usually loads the mobile version of a site if it's available. I wonder if this forum software has the ability to create a mobile URL that'll automatically put you into a mobile site.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice....just noticed this. Works great.


----------



## ta&idaho (Sep 15, 2010)

Is there a "new posts" link for the mobile version?


----------



## dmc (Oct 22, 2010)

Quick request...  Separate links with space.

Greg - can you put a carriage return between each link to create a space between?
It would be easier for my fat drummer fingers...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Greg, can you add a filter on the mobile view, so when you click on _new posts_ we don't have to see all of the gear of the hour site postings?



bump.


----------



## whitefaceoscar (Oct 23, 2010)

just a question. 
How would you go back from the mobile site to the normal site. I tried it with my pc and cannot seem to go back.
thanks


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2010)

whitefaceoscar said:


> just a question.
> How would you go back from the mobile site to the normal site. I tried it with my pc and cannot seem to go back.
> thanks



I did that once before too.  I don't remember how I got it to go back.  Maybe log out and then log back in?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 23, 2010)

I just got the new BB Curve yesterday and its quite the improvement over the older version. Mobile AZ is looking pretty good for some real time condition updates this season!


----------



## whitefaceoscar (Oct 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I did that once before too.  I don't remember how I got it to go back.  Maybe log out and then log back in?



thanks, 
it worked


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2011)

I found a free app for my Android phone called Skireport that allows you to select ski places, it gives you a trail and conditions report, a weather report and you can upload ski reports. Very useful with the exception of idiots who use the ski reports to "discuss" whether or not New Yorkers should be allowed on the slopes in VT.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2011)

Jisch said:


> . Very useful with the exception of idiots who use the ski reports to "discuss" whether or not New Yorkers should be allowed on the slopes in VT.



LMAO! 

If that were the case, skier visits in VT would drop by at least 33.3%. :lol:


----------



## bobo-lu (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## marcski (Jul 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> LMAO!
> 
> If that were the case, skier visits in VT would drop by at least 33.3%. :lol:



Most local vt'ers definitely have a love hate relationship with NY'ers....mostly hate.


----------

